# Accurate Plating and Weapons



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone with any direct experience with this group. Their website seems like a very legitimate and experienced group but need some references before having some work done.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's one of the best at doing guns.:smt1099

Ford's Custom Gun Refinishing - Ford's Desert Eagle Sights


----------

